# Terminator Salvation, in theaters 5/21/09



## Steve615

"Terminator Salvation: The Future Begins" started production yesterday,May 4,2008.Producers at the Halcyon Co. say they aim to deliver a PG-13 rated movie to Warner Bros. with a projected release date of May 22,2009 for theaters.One name has been confirmed for this film.Christian Bale has signed on for the role of now adult John Connor.The title role of the Terminator is still under wraps,but speculation seems to be centered on Josh Brolin.The fourth installment in this series is going for a PG-13 rating,following the trend of last year's "Live Free Or Die Hard",which went into theaters with a PG-13 rating after three prior R-rated installments.It went on to gross $382.1 million worldwide,making it the highest grossing film in the series.
More info on the film at the following link.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117985086.html?categoryid=13&cs=1


----------



## space86

Arnold Schwarzenegger Cameo ?


----------



## DCSholtis

Somehow I cannot imagine a PG-13 Terminator movie.


----------



## Pinion413

Well.....

Could it honestly be any worse than Terminator 3? :lol:


----------



## Steve615

Halcyon began shooting the film last Monday (5/5/08) in Albuquerque,New Mexico.

http://weblogs.variety.com/thompsononhollywood/2008/05/terminator-halc.html?query=terminator


----------



## space86

I read that Terminator 4 will be the first in a planned Trilogy.


----------



## ibglowin

With all the production being moved out of California to New Mexico etc. There is already one good size studio that is booked solid for the next 2 years. Others are already on the drawing board. The tax breaks are pretty amazing for all production in NM. Less production in CA means less tax revenue, fewer jobs yada yada yada.



space86 said:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger Cameo ?


----------



## Steve615

http://movies.yahoo.com/premieres/8841507/standardformat/


----------



## Steve615

Warner Bros. has launched a website/rss feed for the film.

http://rss.warnerbros.com/terminatorsalvation/


----------



## ibglowin

Christian Bale is everywhere these days!


----------



## bobukcat

They showed this trailer before "The Dark Knight" last night, I can't believe they just started shooting the first week of may and have that much done for a trailer already!


----------



## Steve615

Never before seen footage of the film was presented at Comic-Con in San Diego,hinting that the original Terminator himself could be back.  
Some other interesting tidbits of info included at the following link.

http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/news/ap/20080727/121715502000.html



space86 said:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger Cameo ?


----------



## Steve615

Some chatter from Comic Con about the possibility of Arnold Schwarzenegger making an appearance as the classic T-800 robot in the film.It was also stated in the following link that the film will be dedicated to the memory of Stan Winston,who created the Terminator robot.

http://reporter.blogs.com/comiccon/2008/07/warners-unveils.html


----------



## Steve615

http://www.firstshowing.net/2008/07/26/comic-con-08-awesome-terminator-salvation-updates-rated-r/


----------



## Steve615

space86 said:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger Cameo ?


It appears to be a definite possibility.
Check the following link out. 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/filmblog/2008/sep/11/2?gusrc=rss&feed=film


----------



## space86

Arnold will make or break this movie.


----------



## ibglowin

God I hope not.


----------



## Steve615

On a side note,Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment,Equity Games Production and Halcyon Games have announced a video game companion for the film.
It will be released in conjunction with the film,on May 22,2009.

http://www.businessofcinema.com/news.php?newsid=10879


----------



## Steve615

From Yahoo & E! Online:
More speculation/rumors going on that Arnold will show up in some capacity (cameo) in the forthcoming film.

http://movies.yahoo.com/news/movies.eonline.com/78810-


----------



## BattleZone

Pinion413 said:


> Could it honestly be any worse than Terminator 3? :lol:


With McG directing, it absolutely could be worse than T3, and I loathe T3.

"From the man who brought you Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle, comes Terminator 4!"


----------



## Steve615

The latest rumor has it that Linda Hamilton is in negotiations to provide voiceover for the forthcoming film.

http://www.terminatorchronicles.com/linda-hamilton-to-provide-voiceover-for-terminator-salvation/


----------



## Steve615

Another trailer for the film has popped up online recently,from apple.com.

http://www.apple.com/trailers/wb/terminatorsalvation/medium.html


----------



## Steve615

19 stills of the film showed up on Yahoo Movies yesterday.

http://movies.yahoo.com/photos/movie-stills/gallery/1516/terminator-salvation-stills


----------



## Lord Vader

PG-13 for this movie? Have they *HEARD *the Christian Bale rant recently?!?


----------



## Steve615

From Yahoo Movies:
A new (2:30) trailer for the film,and 10 "need to know" facts related to the film.

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/need-to-know-terminator-salvation.html

The new trailer is located at the bottom of that page.


----------



## cmtar

http://terminatorsalvation.warnerbros.com/

I dont like it....Looks like the worst Terminator movie in the series in my opinion.


----------



## Steve615

From Variety:
Launch date for the film may get pushed back,although that is unknown at this time.
Producers of the film are in a "legal battle".
Film producer Moritz Borman has sued fellow producers Derek Anderson and Victor Kubicek and their Halcyon Co. banner,alleging fraud and breach of contract for not paying him producing fees.
The suit was filed last Friday in L.A. Superior Court,listing 8 causes of action and seeking more than $160 million in damages.

http://www.variety.com/VR1118000947.html


----------



## Steve615

Warner Bros. has spruced up the official site for the film recently.
There is a new trailer now playing on the site.

http://terminatorsalvation.warnerbros.com/


----------



## ibglowin

Looking good, can't wait for this one. Especially since it was all shot locally here in NM!

This series really needed a drastic new direction after the last one (T3).


----------



## Steve615

CNN reported early this morning that Arnold Schwarzenegger may end up in the film with a cameo appearance,reprising his classic Terminator role after all.

http://www.cnn.com/2009/SHOWBIZ/Movies/04/22/schwarzenegger.terminator/index.html


----------



## redsoxfan26

There is now a preview in "Top Movies". Nothing I haven't seen already though.


----------



## Steve615

From Yahoo Movies:
Some well known and not so well known facts about the Terminator franchise.

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/smg-by-the-numbers-terminator.html


----------



## jodyguercio

Don't forget to see if a theater near you is doing a midnight showing tonight. Not that I'll be going, but just a reminder.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Reviews are pretty bad for this one... not that I always trust reviewers but RottenTomatoes.com, which aggregates reviews, has it at only 38% positive. Ouch.


----------



## Marlin Guy

This movie rocks!

It is a roller coaster from end to end, with no sleepy bits.
Not a very deep or complex plot, and there are certainly some credibility weaknesses for thos who care to nitpic, but the movie is just plain fun!

I go the movies to be entertained, and this one does not dissappoint in that regard.

We saw it in a really nice theater with a kick-a sound system.
The CGI, right down to Arnold's face, are outstanding!

I don't think any actors will get awards for it, but the CGI folks and set decorators certainly deserve some recognition.

I felt like I was along for the ride in the chopper crash! 

I've seen some fans of the TV show giving this film some bad reviews.
I've watched all of the movies and none of the TV stuff. I just don't think TV had the resources to do the saga any justice.
To me, a TV budget would look like Little House compared to the movies.


----------



## RobertE

Saw this last night. Not great by any means, but a good fun, action filled 2 hours. Pace was pretty good, it didn't feel like it was 2 hours. One more for my future blu-ray list.


----------



## pez2002

loved the movie

action from start to finish i cant wait until it comes out on blu ray


----------



## koji68

Loved it. I hope they make another one.


----------



## Dario33

Glad to hear that some folks on this board liked this. It got mixed reviews overall, so I held off last weekend. May check it out this coming weekend though.


----------

